# Bangle from Eric



## Spa City Woodworks (Sep 28, 2012)

Finally got around to turning the bangle I ordered from Eric. I'm pleased with the results although after taking the photo I can see that I need to buff it a bit more. Dang camera has better resolution than my eyes. Thanks Eric! Let me know when you have some 7.5 copper blanks. 
[attachment=11279]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2012)

Great job Dwain. I need to turn a couple myself. 



Spa City Woodworks said:


> Dang camera has better resolution than my eyes.



:lolol:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the bangles. They are definitley beautiful and you have done a fantastic job turning it. Awesome stuff.


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 29, 2012)

looks great. I thought of trying to turn a bangle but after getting a georgous bangle from the bangle guy himself I doubt I could do anywhere near as good a job.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> looks great. I thought of trying to turn a bangle but after getting a georgous bangle from the bangle guy himself I doubt I could do anywhere near as good a job.



True, but it _does_ give us a lofty goal to aim for. :irishjig:


----------

